

THANKQUEUE – A New Way to Say Thank You - thequicktwit
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/thankqueue/id944588204?ls=1&mt=8
ThankQueue is a very convenient iPhone app that is designed to help you perform one of the most common tasks of a day with the press of a button, i.e., THANK YOU
======
thequicktwit
How you say Thank You in your language or country?

